# De Buyer Knives Review



## Janitz (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm new to this site, but I'm hoping I can get some advice. I'm looking at purchasing this De Buyer K2 chef knife which is their lower end line. Here in the states De Buyer isn't a well known brand, or at least it's not as well distributed as other cooking brands. So, I'm 
wondering about the knife itself and the reputation of De Buyer. Does anyone have experience with the brand?

The description of the metal is very similar to what is used by the big two German brands. It has some new technology in the handle that sounds cool, but it also sounds like it could become a problem as well.

FK2 CHEF KNIFE in Carbon Fiber Composite and Stainless Steel Alloy, 8.25-Inch Blade


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

De Buyer is not known as a knife manufacturer. Has an excellent reputation for its own products. Wondering about the very common Krupp's 4116 kept at 56Rc. 
Better tell us what you are looking for, where you live — availability and prices may differ a lot.
At this price level I would seriously consider the K-Sabatier 200. Sandvik's 14C28N @60Rc, excellent Fit&Finish — rather surprising, I must admit. 25cm blade, 180g, G10 handle. Very light, but no laser.


----------



## Janitz (Dec 31, 2020)

benuser said:


> De Buyer is no knife manufacturer. Has an excellent reputation for its own products. Don't know where they bought the stuff for rebranding. Anyway, no serious European maker will enter in such a game.
> Better tell us what you are looking for, where you live - availability and prices may differ a lot.


Thank you so much for the info.

I'm looking for a German steel chef knife. I've used a BergHoff line for 15+ years. BergHoff tried to get into the professional line at one point and made one really good knife line back in the yearly 2000's). The knife handle is starting to crack, and now I'm looking to replace it. I just got a set of Global classic knives as a gift. Love them, but my chopping style might be a little harsh for Japanese style blades (I use a lot of rock chop, chop). And I breakdown bone-in proteins a lot

Wushtof and Hinkle didn't feel natural in my hand. Hinkle's proline with half bolster felt ok because it has a built in pinch grip. Looking for something that caters to the pinch grip.

I was also looking at the Messermeister Olivia line. Nicer than I probably need, but might be worth the money if I replace knives every 15 years.

Any other manufacturers you think I should look at? I live in Suburbs of Chicago, IL, USA. There aren't a lot of independent knife shops around me; mostly big stores who only carry mass-distributed brands.

https://www.messermeister.com/colle...lite/products/oliva-elite-stealth-chefs-knife


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are so attached to it why not pay someone to put a new handle on it if you are unable to yourself?


----------



## Janitz (Dec 31, 2020)

mike9 said:


> If you are so attached to it why not pay someone to put a new handle on it if you are unable to yourself?


That's a great idea....and I honestly didn't know I could do that. I don't have the skill to do it myself, but that's a good idea.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Fill with superglue (make sure to get the thick gel kind) and sand down the cracks. Quick and dirty and cheap way.


----------

